# does anyone wanna teambld



## Cand (Sep 23, 2022)

does anyone want to teambld on skype at 5pm (BRT)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 23, 2022)

I wish I could but I can't. sorry


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 29, 2022)

How much do you average on teamBLD?

Also, teamBLD is not technically BLD, as it involves sighted method moves with hint from the other cuber.


----------



## Cand (Sep 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> How much do you average on teamBLD?
> 
> Also, teamBLD is not technically BLD, as it involves sighted method moves with hint from the other cuber.


well, its my 1st time teambld_ing, and my calling system is hurp-derp (https://ranzha.cubing.net/teambld.html)


----------



## kubesolver (Sep 30, 2022)

Cand said:


> well, its my 1st time teambld_ing, and my calling system is hurp-derp (https://ranzha.cubing.net/teambld.html)


Do you know you can team bld with yourself?
Solve some scrambles calling the moves while you do them and record your voice 
Then after enough time to forget the exec scramble again, close your eyes and play the recording.


----------



## Cand (Sep 30, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> Do you know you can team bld with yourself?
> Solve some scrambles calling the moves while you do them and record your voice
> Then after enough time to forget the exec scramble again, close your eyes and play the recording.


oh true


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 30, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> Do you know you can team bld with yourself?
> Solve some scrambles calling the moves while you do them and record your voice
> Then after enough time to forget the exec scramble again, close your eyes and play the recording.


That's actually a really sick idea. I've been wanting to do ZZ team bld for ages but I don't have anyone to do it with, so I'll have to give this a shot


----------



## Cuberto333 (Oct 1, 2022)

Cand said:


> dies uu anyone want to teambld on skype at 5pm (BRT)


 r you best the best w for njnwwI n guys are going so early to


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 1, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> Do you know you can team bld with yourself?
> Solve some scrambles calling the moves while you do them and record your voice
> Then after enough time to forget the exec scramble again, close your eyes and play the recording.


That's a really good idea. Has anyone tried it and recorded their solves with self-team BLD?


----------

